# My Chihuahua family



## Stephanie

Hi, my name is Stephanie and I love Chihuahuas. Between my parents and I we have 8 of them, and as of today I have 3 new little members of the family. My baby Bella is a "blue" Chihuahua which Ive been told are pretty rare and are kinda hard to breed, she has 3 babies today that are all Blues also so its cool. I also have a tea cup named Caprice, and 2 boys named Scrappy and Gordo (not to mention my parents Chihuahuas). 

This is Bella when she was a baby. 








This is Scrappy








Scrappy and Bella together.








This is Caprice








This is Gordo








Baby number 2 comin out. I love the feet, too cute. 








The 3 new babies as of today. They are all blue like Bella.  All boys


----------



## michele

Oh my goodness what a lot of lovely chis


----------



## Electrocutionist

aaww, they are all so adorable!


----------



## rache

Awwww puppies!!

How sweet x


----------



## cprcheetah

Awww...cute babies, I love the blues...although I'm partial because of Zoey! You do have to be careful though as if not bred right (don't breed to another dilute color & know the lines) they can produce CDA (Color Dilution Alopecia) which is what Zoey has --it makes her blue hair sparse and fall out and she's prone to skin infections.


----------



## foggy

Hello and welcome. What lovely pics, your chi's are adorable.


----------



## chideb

Hello and welcome, your chis are lovely.


----------



## lyndsey

hi and welcome....your chis are soooo cute...xxx


----------



## 18453

Very sweet welcome to the forum!!! Btw there's no such thing as a teacup chihuahua it's a marketing ploy the breed standard is between 2 ad 6lb


----------



## MChis

Sweet Chi babies.  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## London

Welcome, very cute pics! Wasn't expecting the birth one in there O_O lol
You have some very cute Chi's there! 

Just wanted to add that there is no such thing as a teacup Chihuahua or any breed. I know that there are lots of people who read this forum and don't post, and some come for information and I wouldnt want anyone getting confused.
Also, no colour is rare. Again I don't want people to read this and think its ok to pay thousands for a Chihuahua that is supposedly "rare". 
We recently had another thread on this 

I hope I don't come off as rude, I really don't mean to.

Welcome again


----------



## FBRaRrN

Hey and welcome you have some cute babies.I love Bella as I have a little blue tri color he has CDA he barely has any hair but he is the sweetest baby so watch your pups they might loose their hair but it want matter they will still be very cute.I love my Harry just the way he is I wouldn't change a thing about him.
I think if they are going to loose hair it happens at about 6months.


----------



## cprcheetah

London said:


> Welcome, very cute pics! Wasn't expecting the birth one in there O_O lol
> You have some very cute Chi's there!
> 
> Just wanted to add that there is no such thing as a teacup Chihuahua or any breed. I know that there are lots of people who read this forum and don't post, and some come for information and I wouldnt want anyone getting confused.
> Also, no colour is rare. Again I don't want people to read this and think its ok to pay thousands for a Chihuahua that is supposedly "rare".
> We recently had another thread on this
> 
> I hope I don't come off as rude, I really don't mean to.
> 
> Welcome again


Very well put, I am a classified addict and there are over a dozen of these 'so called' rare blues on the local classifieds site.


----------



## London

cprcheetah said:


> Very well put, I am a classified addict and there are over a dozen of these 'so called' rare blues on the local classifieds site.


Haha me too! Gotta get my Chi pup fix!

I see it all the time too, over here. I've noticed people actually saying "rare blue- good for breeding". Its just shocking what people will do for money!

Sorry to go off topic!


----------



## ChiMama2Hs

Your chis are so adorable! The pic of the two cuddling is the BEST!!!!
I am very jealous that you guys have 8 chis!!! hehe...with my bf it was a struggle to convince him to let me have TWO! haha


----------



## Stephanie

1st off thank you all for your comments, they are my babies. 


cprcheetah said:


> Awww...cute babies, I love the blues...although I'm partial because of Zoey! You do have to be careful though as if not bred right (don't breed to another dilute color & know the lines) they can produce CDA (Color Dilution Alopecia) which is what Zoey has --it makes her blue hair sparse and fall out and she's prone to skin infections.


Yes I read all about it when I googled it, I have never seen another grey Chihuahua, nor has anyone whos has seen mine. So I googled it and everything that comes up says they are hard to get and "rare" and that they mostly sell for $3000 or more and it said the same thing on 5 sites that I found so thats where I got it. I also read about the skin problems, Bella is perfectly fine, her Blue sister has a problem sometimes but not Bella, and the father is Scrappy (the brown one) so I hope they will be fine like Bella.


Daisydoo said:


> Very sweet welcome to the forum!!! Btw there's no such thing as a teacup chihuahua it's a marketing ploy the breed standard is between 2 ad 6lb


I know, I say tea cup because most people know them as that. And btw I have a 26lb and 23lb Chihuahua. None of mine are under 6lbs except Caprice. 


London said:


> Welcome, very cute pics! Wasn't expecting the birth one in there O_O lol
> You have some very cute Chi's there!
> 
> Just wanted to add that there is no such thing as a teacup Chihuahua or any breed. I know that there are lots of people who read this forum and don't post, and some come for information and I wouldnt want anyone getting confused.
> Also, no colour is rare. Again I don't want people to read this and think its ok to pay thousands for a Chihuahua that is supposedly "rare".
> We recently had another thread on this
> 
> I hope I don't come off as rude, I really don't mean to.
> 
> Welcome again


Again I know, and the "rare" Blue comes from me never seeing another one before. Even when I googled it all the pics that showed up were of ones that had other colors too like brown and white, my Bella is all gray from head to toe.  And I had to add the birth pic because it was too cute with the feet.


ChiMama2Hs said:


> Your chis are so adorable! The pic of the two cuddling is the BEST!!!!
> I am very jealous that you guys have 8 chis!!! hehe...with my bf it was a struggle to convince him to let me have TWO! haha


Ya, I had to take a pic of them because that is a very rare moment for them 2 to cuddle like that. lol. Well I only have 4 at my house, the other 4 are at my parents house. 



Although I had 3 beautiful babies yesterday today is a sad day for me. I actually just got home from the vet, I had to bring Bella in today because she has been pushing since the last baby came out yesterday around 10:30am so something was stuck, either another puppy or afterbirth (I didnt know). The vet felt another puppy in there and gave her an emergency C section, sure enough there was still a baby in there but he didnt make it, they think he died maybe even before she had the others.  So Bella had 4 boys.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM

Darling Chi's great pic's. Welcome. I look forward to watching the puppies grow!


----------



## Terri

Hi and welcome!
Such gorgeous chi babies all of them!
I loved seeing the wee feet at the birth, how cute!
The black chi reminds me of my Dillon hehe!!

My Darla is a blue tri, i was lucky cause her breeder doesnt see that as rare so charges the same for all colours and sexes aswell.
Some dont sadly and are just out to make money.
Anyway i look forward to seeing lots more pics of your gorgeous wee crew, especially those puppies!! 
Oh and sorry about the wee guy that didnt make it. xx


----------



## LovesMyPups

Wow, sorry to hear about that "surprise" boy... You probably got Bella to the vet just in time. Things could have gone terribly different...
Did the vet spay her during her c-section?..


----------



## cprcheetah

Stephanie said:


> 1st off thank you all for your comments, they are my babies.
> 
> Yes I read all about it when I googled it, I have never seen another grey Chihuahua, nor has anyone whos has seen mine. So I googled it and everything that comes up says they are hard to get and "rare" and that they mostly sell for $3000 or more and it said the same thing on 5 sites that I found so thats where I got it. I also read about the skin problems, Bella is perfectly fine, her Blue sister has a problem sometimes but not Bella, and the father is Scrappy (the brown one) so I hope they will be fine like Bella.


Sorry about your loss of the puppy. I hope that all the rest continue to do well. I have never seen a pure blue chihuahua go for $3000.00 except by uneducated breeders who are only in it for the money. Brown is considered a dilute color. If Bella's sister has problems with her skin it is in Bella's lines, you NEED to make sure you let ALL the puppy buyers aware that there is a problem in lines. It is not fun to find out at about 6 months old that your little blue puppy is going to go bald and have sparse parts of coat, or if they chose to breed their little boy that he produces puppies with the problems. Zoeys breeder was unscrupulous, didn't research and bred a fawn to a chocolate and since it was in her lines, Zoey has CDA, not every puppy will be affected as Zoey has a sister who's normal, however I found out that her grandfather had produced puppies with CDA and he was a show dog. It made me sick to think that they knew there was a problem, but they chose not to do anything about it. Zoey was spayed, even though she is a blue not only because she doesn't fit breed standard, but no way would I want any of her health problems wished onto another puppy.


----------



## LovesMyPups

cprcheetah said:


> I have never seen a pure blue chihuahua go for $3000.00 except by uneducated breeders who are only in it for the money.


I looked at a page that had a $4000.00 boy. He was tan and white, cute boy. But who hasn't seen a tan and white boy who weighs at least 4lbs by 4months? lol. It happens...


----------



## KittyD

I've seen dogs of all colours sell for onwards of 5000.00
Check out that Texas Teacups page.. people actually pay it as well!!


----------



## Stephanie

Terri said:


> Hi and welcome!
> Such gorgeous chi babies all of them!
> I loved seeing the wee feet at the birth, how cute!
> The black chi reminds me of my Dillon hehe!!
> 
> My Darla is a blue tri, i was lucky cause her breeder doesnt see that as rare so charges the same for all colours and sexes aswell.
> Some dont sadly and are just out to make money.
> Anyway i look forward to seeing lots more pics of your gorgeous wee crew, especially those puppies!!
> Oh and sorry about the wee guy that didnt make it. xx


Ya Im only going to sell mine for around $150, and now thats not even to cover what I just had to pay at the vet. 


LovesMyPups said:


> Wow, sorry to hear about that "surprise" boy... You probably got Bella to the vet just in time. Things could have gone terribly different...
> Did the vet spay her during her c-section?..


Yes they gave her a c section, they had to because the puppy that dies already started to give her an infection so they were scared to leave it in and have the infection get worse, I told them to do so because I was planning on it anyways. 


cprcheetah said:


> Sorry about your loss of the puppy. I hope that all the rest continue to do well. I have never seen a pure blue chihuahua go for $3000.00 except by uneducated breeders who are only in it for the money. Brown is considered a dilute color. If Bella's sister has problems with her skin it is in Bella's lines, you NEED to make sure you let ALL the puppy buyers aware that there is a problem in lines. It is not fun to find out at about 6 months old that your little blue puppy is going to go bald and have sparse parts of coat, or if they chose to breed their little boy that he produces puppies with the problems. Zoeys breeder was unscrupulous, didn't research and bred a fawn to a chocolate and since it was in her lines, Zoey has CDA, not every puppy will be affected as Zoey has a sister who's normal, however I found out that her grandfather had produced puppies with CDA and he was a show dog. It made me sick to think that they knew there was a problem, but they chose not to do anything about it. Zoey was spayed, even though she is a blue not only because she doesn't fit breed standard, but no way would I want any of her health problems wished onto another puppy.


As far as I "dilute" color I have no idea what that means. And yes Bella sister and medium haired and is also all gray except for a couple toes, she didnt have any hair problems till they put a strip of flea meds on her back and her hair fell out on that strip on her back, Im still not sure if it fell out due to her being Blue or because she had a bad reaction to the meds but either way it never grew back. Im NOT giving my babies to breeder OR show people they are for family pets only, and I am also only giving them to people that I know and I know that they will give them there puppy shots and take care of them.


LovesMyPups said:


> I looked at a page that had a $4000.00 boy. He was tan and white, cute boy. But who hasn't seen a tan and white boy who weighs at least 4lbs by 4months? lol. It happens...





KittyD said:


> I've seen dogs of all colours sell for onwards of 5000.00
> Check out that Texas Teacups page.. people actually pay it as well!!


Thats crazy to buy any dog THAT expensive. My parents bought me 2 Chihuahuas for my graduation in 2007, they bought 2 boys that were brothers for $650 per dog. They breeder said they were teacups, one is all white and one is all black and both are now over 20lbs and both have health problems. We love them to death and of course wouldnt give them back or expect our money back but be careful what you buy because no matter the price of them as a puppy the breeder and you have no idea what the dogs problems are later on in life.


----------



## 18453

Oh gosh :/ I don't know the time difference there but sounds like you got lucky with bella if they continue to push for more than an hour after the previous puppy they should be taken to the vet as mum can easily get very sick and die.

As you are breeding a blue dog which has problems in it's lines you may want to read up on genetics I belies anyone who breeds whether the dogs be to standard or not :roll: should know about genetics and the INS and outs of their dogs lines

Dog Coat Colour Genetics


----------



## Elle

You have some cute little Chis! Welcome to CP and good luck with the puppies... we look forward to seeing pics of them growing over the next few weeks.


----------



## RelicDobes

wow! people are nice here!


----------



## MndaNGmoe

Welcome beautiful chi family!!! Love little Bella. And the Feet picture is crazy! ive never seen that before  lol


----------



## sakyurek

wow congrats they look lovely


----------



## Stephanie

Daisydoo said:


> Oh gosh :/ I don't know the time difference there but sounds like you got lucky with bella if they continue to push for more than an hour after the previous puppy they should be taken to the vet as mum can easily get very sick and die.
> 
> As you are breeding a blue dog which has problems in it's lines you may want to read up on genetics I belies anyone who breeds whether the dogs be to standard or not :roll: should know about genetics and the INS and outs of their dogs lines
> 
> Dog Coat Colour Genetics


I dont "breed" her, I was planning on getting her spay but she went into heat 2 days before I was suppost to bring her in then I made another apt after she was out of heat but I knew her and scrappy had got stuck a few time and then felt bad because I didnt want to kill the babies. So its not like I am "breeding" her, I really dont like breeders too much to tell you the truth. And I dont know much about traits in different dog colors (not many people do) how am I suppost to know that Gray has skin problems???????? Bella doesnt so I didnt bother to look it up untill I realised I have never seen another Chihuahua like her, and I still havent seen another one like her. 


Elle said:


> You have some cute little Chis! Welcome to CP and good luck with the puppies... we look forward to seeing pics of them growing over the next few weeks.


Thank you, I will be taking lots of pics. 


MndaNGmoe said:


> Welcome beautiful chi family!!! Love little Bella. And the Feet picture is crazy! ive never seen that before  lol


Ya I know, I kinda juss took the pic and seen the feet. It was cute. They all came out feet 1st. 


sakyurek said:


> wow congrats they look lovely


Thank you.


----------



## rubia

Okay, now I am hooked. I want to see picture of all of the chi-s. What does a 23 lb chi look like, must be a good looking dog.


----------



## MsGramma

They are sweet !!


----------



## London

Stephanie said:


> I dont "breed" her, I was planning on getting her spay but she went into heat 2 days before I was suppost to bring her in then I made another apt after she was out of heat but I knew her and scrappy had got stuck a few time and then felt bad because I didnt want to kill the babies. So its not like I am "breeding" her, I really dont like breeders too much to tell you the truth. And I dont know much about traits in different dog colors (not many people do) how am I suppost to know that Gray has skin problems???????? Bella doesnt so I didnt bother to look it up untill I realised I have never seen another Chihuahua like her, and I still havent seen another one like her.


Ok look, im not trying to jump on you or anything but whether or not you wanna call it that, she has been bred from.

Its your choice whether you like breeders or not but generally, they are people (obviously not BYB or puppy farmers) who do tons of research over a long periods of time, speak with other experienced and reputable breeders, their vet etc and who want to better the breed.
I don't know what experience you have with breeders but it just sounds as if you think they are all bad people...

When you saw Bella for sale, didn't you do some research then? Maybe its just me but Im always thirsty for knowledge and will research in to things if I'm not aware.
Again, its not that im trying to jump on you but there are people who will come on this site and see things and think its the norm and think its perfectly safe and fine to go ahead and breed.
Im not saying you did it intentionally.

If anyone is thinking of breeding research, research, research! If you are get your dogs spayed/neutered and if they do catch you out with a heat before-hand, keep them as far away from an entire male as possible! 

Also, please make your future puppy owners aware that there is a possibility of the pups suffering with skin problems. Just because Bella doesn't, it doesn't mean theres no chance they will either.


----------



## Stephanie

rubia said:


> Okay, now I am hooked. I want to see picture of all of the chi-s. What does a 23 lb chi look like, must be a good looking dog.





MsGramma said:


> They are sweet !!


One is 26lbs. lol. His name is Cole. 










London said:


> Ok look, im not trying to jump on you or anything but whether or not you wanna call it that, she has been bred from.
> 
> Its your choice whether you like breeders or not but generally, they are people (obviously not BYB or puppy farmers) who do tons of research over a long periods of time, speak with other experienced and reputable breeders, their vet etc and who want to better the breed.
> I don't know what experience you have with breeders but it just sounds as if you think they are all bad people...
> 
> When you saw Bella for sale, didn't you do some research then? Maybe its just me but Im always thirsty for knowledge and will research in to things if I'm not aware.
> Again, its not that im trying to jump on you but there are people who will come on this site and see things and think its the norm and think its perfectly safe and fine to go ahead and breed.
> Im not saying you did it intentionally.
> 
> If anyone is thinking of breeding research, research, research! If you are get your dogs spayed/neutered and if they do catch you out with a heat before-hand, keep them as far away from an entire male as possible!
> 
> Also, please make your future puppy owners aware that there is a possibility of the pups suffering with skin problems. Just because Bella doesn't, it doesn't mean theres no chance they will either.


The breeders I have met are money hungry ***** that dont care about the breed or puppies. I have 2 dachsgunds that I rescued because some breader was going to put them to sleep because one was completely blind and deaf and the other was half blind and deaf. To this day they are great dogs and there normal, my Chihuahuas have more health problems then them. And another breeder that I bought 2 Chihuahuas from is a liar so no I have not met a good breeder yet. I believe that if someone is looking for a dog then go to the pound. No I didnt not research Chihuahuas when I got Bella, I got her from my boyfriends sister, shes a Chihuahua.....I have many of them whats to resarch?? Her color?? Up until recently I didnt think it was rare to have a "Blue" so of course I didnt research.


----------



## London

You are so wilfully ignorant it actually hurts me.

I'm think I'm just going to leave this thread now.


----------



## 18453

Cole is grossly over weight he desperately needs to be dieted as there will be excessive pressure on his joints and heart and is likely to die young. He needs to loose about 15lbs

I think in all honestly you have been totally ignorant and defensive to anything some people (me being one) have said to you!!

Frankly I will not get into the breeding debated on this forum as it causes a lot of arguments however, your ignorance has totally shocked me.. You did breed your dog because you didn't take the necessary precautions when your bitch went into heat I hope fr the sake of those puppies you do some research into raising a litter abd I hope anyone planning to breed ignores this thread and does research as those who care about the breed would do the necessary research not only to ensure the safety of their dog and puppies but also to keep our breed to standard


----------



## Stephanie

Cole is overweight because he is on Steroids, he has seizures and has to take meds once a day, NOT BECAUSE HE IS OVERFED he IS actually on a special diet given from the vet, I live on 12 acres and my animals go on extended walks EVERY DAY..... so why dont you ask me why he is overweight before you go assuming like an ***. And I am being defensive because you all are talking to me like Im a retard. I know what Im talking about and love my animals and take very good care of all of them. So what if she got pregnant and I didnt think anything of it because she was gray, how the **** am I suppost to know that they have problems. I got on this site to talk about my babies, NOT get talked down to for bull , next time give advise and not be rude about it, that accomplishes nothing but makes you all look like bitchs. Most of my animals are rescues, I took care of a puppy with a cleft palate for 2 months 24 hours a day and took it to the vet many times and was also going to pay $500 for its surgery when it got old enough and it wasnt even my dog. I have saved rats so they wouldnt get fed to snakes (and I dont even like rats) then paid $200 to get one surgery to keep it alive, I have been taking care of 3 2 week old squirrels for a week now when they fell from a tree. Two of my Chihuahuas have to be givin meds everyday, one being Cole for his seizures and his brother who has skin problems, BOTH I GOT FROM A BREEDER WHO WAS A ****. I help all kinds of animals from squirrels to ferrets to rats to ducks because I CARE for all animals. DONT worry about me taking care of mine, they are being takin care of VERY well and always will be. I can bet anything I have done more for my animals and other peoples animals then any of you have. Ok, Im dont with this rant, yall have pissed me off enough so **** the few of you, and thank you to the rest who wernt "know it all" bitchs who dont know me or what Im about. I am 22 years old and have helped many, many animals of all kinds thats more then probably any of you can say. NOW it seems a few of you are getting defensive, I guess thats because your breeders I guess or else yall wouldnt be getting mad about it, breeders breed for money PLAIN AND SIMPLE, if it were because you just love the puppies so much and want to help others out that want one then breeders would give them out for free, but thats not the case is it?? If you REALLY loved animals and wanted to help them out then stop making more ON PURPOSE and got to the pound to adopt, THEN you would be doing the animals, the pounds and yourself a favor. Have a nice day.


----------



## cprcheetah

Stephanie said:


> Cole is overweight because he is on Steroids, he has seizures and has to take meds once a day, NOT BECAUSE HE IS OVERFED he IS actually on a special diet given from the vet, I live on 12 acres and my animals go on extended walks EVERY DAY..... so why dont you ask me why he is overweight before you go assuming like an ***. And I am being defensive because you all are talking to me like Im a retard. I know what Im talking about and love my animals and take very good care of all of them. So what if she got pregnant and I didnt think anything of it because she was gray, how the **** am I suppost to know that they have problems. I got on this site to talk about my babies, NOT get talked down to for bull, next time give advise and not be rude about it, that accomplishes nothing but makes you all look like bitchs. Most of my animals are rescues, I took care of a puppy with a cleft palate for 2 months 24 hours a day and took it to the vet many times and was also going to pay $500 for its surgery when it got old enough and it wasnt even my dog. I have saved rats so they wouldnt get fed to snakes (and I dont even like rats) then paid $200 to get one surgery to keep it alive, I have been taking care of 3 2 week old squirrels for a week now when they fell from a tree. Two of my Chihuahuas have to be givin meds everyday, one being Cole for his seizures and his brother who has skin problems, BOTH I GOT FROM A BREEDER WHO WAS A ***. I help all kinds of animals from squirrels to ferrets to rats to ducks because I CARE for all animals. DONT worry about me taking care of mine, they are being takin care of VERY well and always will be. I can bet anything I have done more for my animals and other peoples animals then any of you have. Ok, Im dont with this rant, yall have pissed me off enough so **** the few of you, and thank you to the rest who wernt "know it all" bitchs who dont know me or what Im about.


I know how hard it is, Zoey's been on steroids since she was 18 months old (she's now almost 5 years) I have to watch her weight like a hawk and carefully calculate how much she is fed & adjust it often to keep her weight down. We try to keep her steroids at the lowest dose and as infrequently as we can (right now it's every 3 days) to prevent the nasty side effects of steroids (diabetes, cushings, weight gain etc) It sounds like your little one was a 'whoopsie' breeding, but hopefully as soon as she's recovered from the pups and they are weaned and gone you will spay her (since you have said so yourself you aren't a breeder). My Zoey came from a sore excuse of a breeder so I know what you are going through, and it's probably why I get so upset when I see people breeding and not doing research on it, as that's what happened with Zoey's breeder (I didn't find out till after the fact). Zoey is currently on 4 pills per day to help her deal with her health issues, and it breaks my heart. Luckily she was able to find a home where the owner worked for a Vet who also happens to be her father so Zoey is able to see the Vet whenever needed,

I know not all dogs are lucky, we saw a little chihuahua who we adopted out 3 years ago who's been having seizures off and on for 3 years and the owner finally called us to see what could be done about it, the seizure type episodes last for 12 hours at a time, and every 2-3 months. The owner is a single mom and loves her dog dearly but doesn't have $$$ for vet bills so the dog has basically had to suffer through these episodes for 12 hours at a time every 2-3 months for the past 3 years. We examined/tested the dog for free to help her out, and gave her a prescription to fill for the dog. I do hope you will research more about the blue factor, just so you know what could happen etc. I know I didn't have a clue about it and I have worked for a vet for 20+ years until it happened to Zoey. Then I have learned everything I can about it.


----------



## lorri

what lovely little puppies, and mum is very pretty.i love the blues, chocolates and the lilac colours, thank you for sharing your pictures with us.


----------



## Stephanie

cprcheetah said:


> I know how hard it is, Zoey's been on steroids since she was 18 months old (she's now almost 5 years) I have to watch her weight like a hawk and carefully calculate how much she is fed & adjust it often to keep her weight down. We try to keep her steroids at the lowest dose and as infrequently as we can (right now it's every 3 days) to prevent the nasty side effects of steroids (diabetes, cushings, weight gain etc) It sounds like your little one was a 'whoopsie' breeding, but hopefully as soon as she's recovered from the pups and they are weaned and gone you will spay her (since you have said so yourself you aren't a breeder). My Zoey came from a sore excuse of a breeder so I know what you are going through, and it's probably why I get so upset when I see people breeding and not doing research on it, as that's what happened with Zoey's breeder (I didn't find out till after the fact). Zoey is currently on 4 pills per day to help her deal with her health issues, and it breaks my heart. Luckily she was able to find a home where the owner worked for a Vet who also happens to be her father so Zoey is able to see the Vet whenever needed,
> 
> I know not all dogs are lucky, we saw a little chihuahua who we adopted out 3 years ago who's been having seizures off and on for 3 years and the owner finally called us to see what could be done about it, the seizure type episodes last for 12 hours at a time, and every 2-3 months. The owner is a single mom and loves her dog dearly but doesn't have $$$ for vet bills so the dog has basically had to suffer through these episodes for 12 hours at a time every 2-3 months for the past 3 years. We examined/tested the dog for free to help her out, and gave her a prescription to fill for the dog. I do hope you will research more about the blue factor, just so you know what could happen etc. I know I didn't have a clue about it and I have worked for a vet for 20+ years until it happened to Zoey. Then I have learned everything I can about it.


I know hoe you feel, it hurts me to see Cole in this state but theres nothing more I can do then what I already have done. He has to take a fill once a day everyday, even on the meds he has at least 1 seizure every 2 weeks. Luckily they dont last too long but every min seems like forever. Idk if you have been told this but it helps to boost there blood sugar when there having one, I give Cole pure honey and it helps. It was very nice of you to help them out like that, I would have dont the same thing. I just wish that if they dont have enought money to give the dog what it needs to make him/her safe and happy then they should give her up to someone who can for the dogs sake. It is very expensive and it sucks but it has to be done for there health. Bella is actually spaded, she got spaded last Monday, I had them go ahead and do it while they had her open for the c section. And the little brown one Caprice was dropped off this morning for her to get spay. I do not breed dogs nor do I want to or have any interest to, but I felt bad to spay her and kill the puppies so I figured what the hell why not just have them this time. And they are all doing great.  Thank you for your reply, and what are you feeding yours to keep her weight down??


lorri said:


> what lovely little puppies, and mum is very pretty.i love the blues, chocolates and the lilac colours, thank you for sharing your pictures with us.


Thank you so much.  Im sorry for that last really long post but I dont take it well when people who dont know me judge me yet dont know the facts or care to ask.


----------



## Amandarose531

You really aren't helping yourself by cussing anyone out or being vulgar. 

This forum is quite tight-knit and I'm sure i'm speaking for us all when those kind of actions are unnecessary and take the childishness to private message if you must.

That being said, you'll find quickly here these are chihuahua standard advocates because it's important to the longevity of the breed. 

Yes, you bred your dogs irresponsibly - my girl was the same "accident" situation and she's the best pet i've had and her brothers all got wonderful homes and my boy came from a money-hungry breeder with no consideration to the standard. Does that make them bad pets? No, but I do acknowledge and I don't take offense when people tell me what "nonstandard qualities" they have.

We know there are exceptions and as you can see there are plenty of what you call "non know-it-all-X" that stopped by to praise your pups, but like I said - you aren't winning yourself any votes acting like a child.


----------



## Stephanie

Amandarose531 said:


> You really aren't helping yourself by cussing anyone out or being vulgar.
> 
> This forum is quite tight-knit and I'm sure i'm speaking for us all when those kind of actions are unnecessary and take the childishness to private message if you must.
> 
> That being said, you'll find quickly here these are chihuahua standard advocates because it's important to the longevity of the breed.
> 
> Yes, you bred your dogs irresponsibly - my girl was the same "accident" situation and she's the best pet i've had and her brothers all got wonderful homes and my boy came from a money-hungry breeder with no consideration to the standard. Does that make them bad pets? No, but I do acknowledge and I don't take offense when people tell me what "nonstandard qualities" they have.
> 
> We know there are exceptions and as you can see there are plenty of what you call "non know-it-all-X" that stopped by to praise your pups, but like I said - you aren't winning yourself any votes acting like a child.


Sorry but I dont care who likes me or who doesnt wether on the internet or in person to be quite frank.


----------



## Amandarose531

Stephanie said:


> Sorry but I dont care who likes me or who doesnt wether on the internet or in person to be quite frank.


You talked a lot of big talk for not caring.


----------



## Stephanie

Amandarose531 said:


> You talked a lot of big talk for not caring.


Because I feel that I needed to explain why my dog is overweight because people dont give a crap to ask, they just want to accuse and talk down to me like i dont care for my animals properly and that I breed my animals. I shouldnt have to explain myself to anyone but some of these people are dense and apparently need an explanation.


----------



## michele

Stephanie said:


> Cole is overweight because he is on Steroids, he has seizures and has to take meds once a day, NOT BECAUSE HE IS OVERFED he IS actually on a special diet given from the vet, I live on 12 acres and my animals go on extended walks EVERY DAY..... so why dont you ask me why he is overweight before you go assuming like an ***. And I am being defensive because you all are talking to me like Im a retard. I know what Im talking about and love my animals and take very good care of all of them. So what if she got pregnant and I didnt think anything of it because she was gray, how the **** am I suppost to know that they have problems. I got on this site to talk about my babies, NOT get talked down to for bull, next time give advise and not be rude about it, that accomplishes nothing but makes you all look like bitchs. Most of my animals are rescues, I took care of a puppy with a cleft palate for 2 months 24 hours a day and took it to the vet many times and was also going to pay $500 for its surgery when it got old enough and it wasnt even my dog. I have saved rats so they wouldnt get fed to snakes (and I dont even like rats) then paid $200 to get one surgery to keep it alive, I have been taking care of 3 2 week old squirrels for a week now when they fell from a tree. Two of my Chihuahuas have to be givin meds everyday, one being Cole for his seizures and his brother who has skin problems, BOTH I GOT FROM A BREEDER WHO WAS A *****. I help all kinds of animals from squirrels to ferrets to rats to ducks because I CARE for all animals. DONT worry about me taking care of mine, they are being takin care of VERY well and always will be. I can bet anything I have done more for my animals and other peoples animals then any of you have. Ok, Im dont with this rant, yall have pissed me off enough so **** the few of you, and thank you to the rest who wernt "know it all" bitchs who dont know me or what Im about. I am 22 years old and have helped many, many animals of all kinds thats more then probably any of you can say. NOW it seems a few of you are getting defensive, I guess thats because your breeders I guess or else yall wouldnt be getting mad about it, breeders breed for money PLAIN AND SIMPLE, if it were because you just love the puppies so much and want to help others out that want one then breeders would give them out for free, but thats not the case is it?? If you REALLY loved animals and wanted to help them out then stop making more ON PURPOSE and got to the pound to adopt, THEN you would be doing the animals, the pounds and yourself a favor. Have a nice day.


I think this thread should be removed with all the bad language in it


----------



## Stephanie

michele said:


> I think this thread should be removed with all the bad language in it


Thought we were adults here, sorry if bad words still offend you. There bleeped out and everything. hahahaha


----------



## *Chloe*

no there are people of all ages here, please dont use bad language


----------

